# Sudden High Fever, no other symptoms



## msiddiqi

DS (2 1/2 yo) was totally fine this morning.. then this afternoon he started to feel hot and he was having a hard time staying awake and we took his temp and it's about 103 right now. There are no rashes (unless you count the ones his legs he got about 3 weeks ago - his doctor said it looks like eczema), no other symptoms, like cold etc.
Not sure what this could be. Last time this happened, I believe he had roseola so that probably wouldn't be it again since he should be immune now right? And what temp is too high? I remember reading about this before, but now I totally forgot because it's been a while.
ETA: He was at the children's museum today and mouthed a couple of cups... could anything manifest that quickly?


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie

103 is not too high. If you want to, you can give him Tylenol if he's terribly uncomfortable. If Tylenol only brings the temp down to 101 that's pretty typical but should make him feel more comfortable. If you don't want to give Tylenol, he should be fine either way.

DD has had episodes like this, and (because I'm an over-anxious new mom) I called the nurse the first time who said most baby/toddler illnesses start out with fever, and within 24 hours she will either develop a runny nose/ cold or vomitting/diarrhea. Well, she never developed either, and after 24 hours was just fine. It was just some bug that she got over really pretty quick.

So you'll know by tomorrow if its a cold or stomach virus, or maybe he'll just burn it off and be fine.

Edited to add: Heh, last time DD developed a 103 fever was just after a visit to the Children's Museum







. She got a temp that night. Funny coincidence.


----------



## msiddiqi

Actually the time he got roseola it was a day after he was trying to eat the play toys (he was like one at the time)....







. Today when he put his mouth on the cup I was like "Oh noooo!" hehe.


----------



## chelsmm

It could just be some random virus that only shows itself as a fever. 103 isn't that high in a little kid. Personally, I would not give tylenol unless my dd was uncomfortable and I felt she needed it for comfort. I would watch for other signs, most importantly, behavioral signs. If your child is not listless, etc, I would just keep watch. Also, encourage fluids, as a fever will dehydrate.

Most likely, it's nothing big. Hope your dc feels better soon!


----------



## SMR

my dd had her first fever a couple weeks ago... came out of nowhere and lasted for 3 days.. the highest it got was around 103. I didn't give her anything because she acted pretty normal.. just a little more snuggly!


----------



## kpb

belladonna 30C
dose two pellets at least twice (even throughout the night)
it's an excellent go-to remedy for all sudden fevers in kiddos.....
I wouldn't do the tylenol thing unless there's severe discomfort (won't sleep, crying) and the belladonna doesn't seem to be working....
good luck
!!


----------



## alfabetsoup

Could he have a urinary tract infection? My daughter had a fever with no other symptoms and it turned out to be a UTI. If he cries when he pees or his pee smells fishy or otherwise off, I would take him to a doctor.

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Cujobunny

Keep an eye on him the next couple of days. DS got a sudden high fever one day and we were advised it was a virus of some sort. 4 days later he developed mouth sores alllll over the inside of his mouth and a diagnosis was made - Coxsackie virus or Hand, Foot and Mouth disease. It lasted about a (hellish) week.

So just keep an eye for any other symptoms that may come.


----------



## msiddiqi

Ok, I'll keep my eye out. His temp dropped on it's own yesterday... I did some accupressure on him - don't know if that was the reason. When he went to sleep I was worried because he couldn't keep his head up and just knocked out on his own (he never does that). He woke up around 8 pm last night and was very alert, just tired... so now I'm pretty sure he's fighting whatever he's got just fine. I haven't given him tyelenol, I remember I usually didn't unless it was like over 104 but it had been such a long time I couldn't remember exactly


----------

